# Router not going to full depth



## homa (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have a problem with an AXYZ 5012 router, when I run my job the final pass in .020" from the bottom of the material. I've tried changing the number of passes and increasing the depth to compensate but it still stops shy of going through.

Anyone have an idea?

Thanks


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Homa. One of our CNC gurus should be along soon to answer your question. In the meantime it might be helpful to fill out your personal profile. Some of the information may be pertinent to answering your question. For example the issue could be with the software you are using and not the router.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

You may have a setting in your controller that is preventing you from cutting into the spoil board. What software are you using?


----------



## homa (Sep 17, 2015)

We're using ToolPath from AXYZ, I've tried a couple of different settings for number of passes and depth but it ended at the same depth. I wonder if there is something physically blocking the travel.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

What program are you using to create the Gcode?


----------



## homa (Sep 17, 2015)

The routine works like this...

The file is created in Flexi-Sign and exported as a .dxf file
The .dxf is opened in ToolPath where the offset, passes and sequence are set then transmitted to the router controller.
At the router controller the total depth and feed rate are set.


----------



## homa (Sep 17, 2015)

The machine is equipped with a z sensor that automatically sets the zero from the top of the material, we use a digital caliper to measure the thickness and determine how far we'll go into the spoil board. The material is .368 aluminum and I started by setting the depth to .370 which would work perfectly under normal circumstances, when it didn't cut though (the cut was .344 deep) I tried it at .400 but the final pass was at exactly the same depth.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

One thing that you may be overlooking, will the bit actually reach the spoil board without the material added. People have a tendency to clamp the router or spindle as high as possible in the clamp to get the maximum Z travel but this results in the problem you are having when the bit just won't go low enough.

Check to make sure the router or spindle is far enough down in the clamp and the the bit is sticking out of the collet far enough so that the bit will actually reach the spoil board. 

This may not be your problem but it is a good place to start and easy to check.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Different machine I know, but our Mastercam has a setting in the controller to set that can keep a bit from cutting lower than a set minimum during a job. It doesn't have anything to do with the toolpaths. It doesn't stop you from setting bottom Z at the spoilboard top. Check in your controller software for such a setting.

Also if you used a touch plate to set bottom Z the bit itself may not be able to reach it. Manually jog the bit down in an open area to be sure it will touch the spoil board.

4D


----------



## homa (Sep 17, 2015)

As mysteriously as it started it has now fixed itself, I'm sure it must have been a dirty sensor or something like that.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

